# Recommendations for waterpoof scales



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Looking for a decent set of waterproof scales to weigh out my espresso shots. i have gone through two sets in the past few months (yagua and smartweigh) due to water damage.

They will need to be of "slimline" design to fit on the drip tray under the spout. Timer function not necessary. Suggestions very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

me too. budget scales seem to last a few weeks


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

ive had a set of yuaga for 16months, try not to spill haha

theres acaia £150 or black mirror £60


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Acaia lunar


----------



## CrashEd (Oct 31, 2016)

I recenlt bought a set of Felicita Arc scales, which have so far been excellent. Got them for around £120.

They fit on my machine well and have room to weigh two shots, if that's your thing. Allegedly they have the same internals as the Luna scales...


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

How do you manage to pour so much liquid on them tho🤔? I use cheep £10 scales for a long time with no issues. They get few drips here and there but I wipe them as soon as I notice and they are fine 🤷


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I cut the lid off a plastic food container to use as a tray. It offers some protection (but not from a flood).


----------



## niawo (3 mo ago)

Also recommend black mirror plus


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Petre said:


> How do you manage to pour so much liquid on them tho🤔? I use cheep £10 scales for a long time with no issues. They get few drips here and there but I wipe them as soon as I notice and they are fine 🤷


^^^^^^^^^ this, so much!


----------

